# [Cocoa] Probleme avec Dalle tactile sous flash



## Platypus2308 (2 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

voila j'ai fait une petite appli avec Cocoa qui gere une dalle tactile sur un port série.
dans l'ensemble ca fonctionne tres bien ( pointage , calibration , selection , click etc... )

je suis parti du post suivant pour la simulation, de la souris :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=138807&highlight=souris+click
et j'ai utilisé la classe AMSerialPort pour la communication série:
http://www.harmless.de/cocoa.html#serialport

mais je rencontre un petit soucis avec différentes applications.notamment avec les applications flash lesquelles je peux a la fois testé sur PC et MAC .

en fait quand on appuie sur la dalle tactile ca simule un click mais sous Flash il faut apuyer 2 fois pour activer un bouton, le premier impact donne le focus au bouton et le 2eme appuie , pourtant j'envoie bien NX_LMOUSEDOWN quand on appuie sur la dalle et ensuite NX_LMOUSEDRAGGED pendant le deplacement du doigt sur la dalle et enfin NX_LMOUSEUP au lacher .

sur le bureau je peux selectionner les icones avec 1 seul click , faire des selection sans aucun probleme , mais dans une appli flash ou bien dans la démo de Warcraft par exemple 2 impacts sont nécessaire pour activer un bouton.

j'ai aussi testé d'envoyé une simulation de mouvement de souris juste avant le click mais le résultat est le meme .

j'ai l'impression qu'il faut activer les boutons avant de pouvoir les utilisé et qu'ils ne s'activent qu'au moment ou la souris passe dessus , hors avec une dalle tactile le pointeur est déplacé directement avec le click.

Qqun a t'il déja rencontré ce problème ?
Sinon j'avais pensé a simulé le déplacement complet de la souris entre 2 impacts mais je me demandais si il n'y avait pas une autre solution ?

ps : je n'ai pas du tout ce probleme sous Windows. ( avec mon pilote devoloppé sous VC++ 6 )
p2 : jai testé un autre écran tactile sous MAC avec son pilote disponible a cette adresse :
http://www.egalax.com
 et je retrouve le meme probleme.

Merci .


----------



## tatouille (2 Octobre 2006)

Platypus2308 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> voila j'ai fait une petite appli avec Cocoa qui gere une dalle tactile sur un port s&#233;rie.
> dans l'ensemble ca fonctionne tres bien ( pointage , calibration , selection , click etc... )
> ...



http://ffs.sourceforge.net/
http://www.snark.de/mac/tpad/
http://www-users.kawo2.rwth-aachen.de/~razzfazz/iscroll2/

le second liens pourra t'apporter des r&#233;ponses 
c'est tr&#232;s interressant pour le controle des events  sur trackpad
mais pour toi c'est le meme exercice


----------



## Platypus2308 (3 Octobre 2006)

merci pour les liens .


----------



## tatouille (3 Octobre 2006)

Platypus2308 a dit:


> merci pour les liens .



au faite si un element n'est pas focus 
il faut que tu setFocus c'est un des fondamentaux sur tout les toolkit


----------



## Platypus2308 (3 Octobre 2006)

la je fais juste une appli qui gere la dalle tactile et qui deplace le pointeur de la souris en fonction de l'endroit ou on appuie sur la dalle et qui simule des clicks.

je ne peux pas toucher aux différentes applications qui vont etre utilisées avec .
c'est la mon probleme en fait .


----------

